# A hedgehog is squeaking occasionallyy during the day



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

Ruby and Seoda share a cage, they have double everything including beds but prefer to sleep head to toe curled up beside one another in the centre of the cage under blankets. 

Occasionally during the day I hear a squeak/few squeaks from under the blankets and go to check them immediately but they are all snuggled up, groggy and no no sign of why or who squeaked. Anytime I hear it I take them out check them but have never found any injuries.

They get on well together and I sit up at night to watch them sometimes sleeping in the room to make sure there is no animosity between them and they seem happy each on their wheels, snacking roaming about cae until it gets bright.

Any ideas???


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I have only one hog, but she occasionally makes little squeaks on her own too. At first, I worried... I'd run over and lift up her blanket... and, much like how you described yours, I'd find a groggy (and somewhat annoyed) hedgie.

Unless you're seeing other things like wheezing, runny noses, or other signs of concern, I think they're just little sleep squeaks while they dream... kind of like how you see dogs "running" in their sleep


----------

